# Just scared.....



## MrsT&Ben

My husband and I seperated about a month ago. He is currently still living in the house but will be moving out very soon. 
I choose to end it as I'm just not happy anymore and don't think I love him. Actually pretty certain I don't. 
We have 2 children which will be staying with me and he'll have them every other weekend. 
I am seriously struggling doing things on my own with them. My son needs entertaining all the time so at the weekends we have to get out of the house otherwise he goes stir crazy. Thankfully my daughter is laid back and just goes with the flow. I just don't see it getting any easier. I hate being away from them but the thought of being solely responsible for them 99% of the time is terrifying. 
It's making me want to stay with my husband just so I am not on my own. It's all such a mess :nope:


----------



## tallybee

:hugs: 

It will get easier I promise. It sounds like you're doing the right thing so try to think of the long term for everyone's happiness rather than things that are hard now. You can do it mama x


----------



## babyv13

I agree with tallybee, it will get easier :hugs: 

I find it difficult being on my own with my DD too, it is easier than it was though. it's just the thought of it for me, I get a bit depressed thinking that if I don't purposely make plans with anyone then it'll always just be me and DD, I find it hard that no one will be coming home or there in the morning if that makes sense? do you have friends with kids? if I haven't made any plans with friends then I really feel it, but if we've got plans with other people for even just a few hours then it's much better :) it's not that I don't like spending time with my DD, it's just that the idea of being alone is daunting. 

I think you're so brave for leaving your husband when you weren't happy, I hope that doesn't sound patronising! it's not easy being the one to instigate the split, I know that from experience. I've been separated from my husband for almost a year, once he moved out it was a lot easier even though it meant I was on my own with DD. I'll never forget how hard it was at first though.


----------



## moomin_troll

I have been soley responsible for my boys since pregnant with my second and my eldest was 2. 
Like the ladies say, it gets easier. But maybe not easier because being a mum is difficult but you just get used to it. 
I'd rather be alone then in an unhappy relationship. You will be fine


----------



## MrsT&Ben

babyv13 said:


> I agree with tallybee, it will get easier :hugs:
> 
> I find it difficult being on my own with my DD too, it is easier than it was though. it's just the thought of it for me, I get a bit depressed thinking that if I don't purposely make plans with anyone then it'll always just be me and DD, I find it hard that no one will be coming home or there in the morning if that makes sense? do you have friends with kids? if I haven't made any plans with friends then I really feel it, but if we've got plans with other people for even just a few hours then it's much better :) it's not that I don't like spending time with my DD, it's just that the idea of being alone is daunting.
> 
> I think you're so brave for leaving your husband when you weren't happy, I hope that doesn't sound patronising! it's not easy being the one to instigate the split, I know that from experience. I've been separated from my husband for almost a year, once he moved out it was a lot easier even though it meant I was on my own with DD. I'll never forget how hard it was at first though.

Thanks all. I just feel lost most of the time!

I have been unhappy for so long I couldn't spend the rest of my life being miserable. Life is way too short. I don't feel very brave I sometimes wish I could undo what I've said for an easy life. But I know in a few months once he's finally moved out ill be ok. 

Being a grown up is shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## tallybee

:hugs:


----------



## newmummy1234

It'll get so much easier I swear


----------



## oneill614

I'm in a similar situation where my bf will be moving out in a couple of weeks. I am not nervous to be alone though, probably because we haven't been together that long. I was living by myself just in May. 

I am terrified of being without my son when he's with his dad though. I don't know how I'm going to cope. He wants equal custody and being away from my child for half the week is just so scary. I don't know how I'm going to sleep. I'm totally miserable in this relationship so it has to end, but so scared to be without my son that it makes the idea of a terrible relationship seem appealing.

As my son gets older it won't be as hard I know, but when he's 3 months old I cry just thinking about it.


----------

